# Clowesia Grace Dunn



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2012)

I got this plant from Tenman's May sale, Grace done right! It has 3 spikes, the 2 spikes on the left, had about 4-5 blasted buds :sob: maybe I can be a bit freer with the water even though leaves are yellowing? 
It has a fantastic grapefruit/citrus scent, especially strong when the sun is shining, I just love it, Thanks Tennis!
A little history - Grace was registered in 1959, it's a primary cross of warczewitzii x rosea.


----------



## bcostello (Feb 9, 2012)

I love this genus of orchids.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 9, 2012)

Always nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaljala (Feb 9, 2012)

very nice !!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 9, 2012)

Spectacular blooming! Great color


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2012)

Really sweet flowers, Rose, but I think, with yellowing leaves, it's time to cut back of water. Blasting buds are probably not due to lack of water. Humidity? Draft? Other???


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2012)

I need some of these!


----------



## Jaljala (Feb 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I need some of these!



Clown Alley Orchids has some really nice ones :evil:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 10, 2012)

Lovely blooms, I like them!!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Feb 10, 2012)

Fancy!
We love it!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! This is my first shot at this genus & I'm loving it! .... now if those flowers were a bit larger ... wonder if any attempts at 2N, 3N has been made?


SlipperFan said:


> Really sweet flowers, Rose, but I think, with yellowing leaves, it's time to cut back of water. Blasting buds are probably not due to lack of water. Humidity? Draft? Other???


I thought it was time to cut back on water too. If you look at the first pic it shows the buds that didn't open, none were at the end of the spike, more in the mid section. Humidity has been pretty consistent in the GH, I guess draft could be a possibility & who knows it could be 'the other'! The mysteries of orchid growing!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, very nice, lovely the flowers with very special lips
Best regards, Gina


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2012)

Jaljala said:


> Clown Alley Orchids has some really nice ones :evil:



Do they have a branch in the USA!?


----------



## Jaljala (Feb 10, 2012)

They are in USA (Texas if I remember)


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 10, 2012)

Jaljala said:


> They are in USA (Texas if I remember)


Yes they are. Checked out their site as they are coming to our show the end of April.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------

